# ASX traded CFDs



## R0n1n (27 August 2007)

I had gone to the ASX presentation about their Exchange traded CFDs and thought I will start a discussion about them here. 

More info: http://www.asx.com.au/investor/cfds/index.htm

They are planning to go live at the end of Sep or beginning of Oct. Comcec and a few others will be the brokers.

One of the best features I liked was to protect the position with an ETO position. (see the attached scan)


----------



## Trembling Hand (27 August 2007)

R0n1n said:


> One of the best features I liked was to protect the position with an ETO position. (see the attached scan)




There is nothing stopping you doing that with other CFD providers.


----------



## RichKid (27 August 2007)

trembling Hand said:


> There is nothing stopping you doing that with other CFD providers.




Good point asxG, I suppose the boys and girls from the marketing dept at the ASX would prefer that we use eto's (traded on the ASX) than anything else- more $$$'s for them.

Thanks for sharing the example though R0n1n. Looking forward to seeing how the new market fares.


----------



## monkey187 (1 September 2007)

I think exchange traded cfds are gonna be awsome.

stop the brokers ripping you on the spread 

thx for the example.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 September 2007)

I was gona start a thread similar to this, however there seems to be little 
interest ...i would think that the ASX doin this would be big news...the first proper exchange to do it.

I'm thinking that ASX CFDs would be backed by real shares or some
guaranteed structure, that the current brokers don't have...and a very 
robust server and network.

I would also imagine that theres some upside for the share price/profits.

I'm way keen.....im also new here so....


----------

